# So do you think that I am nuts for making Slimline's out of tru-stone & M3 metal



## Marker (Oct 27, 2013)

Do you think That making slimline pens using tru-stone, and m3 metal pen blanks, is too expensive?

Well there is a secrete of how I keep the cost down.

First of all I like to make a slimline pen out of something, and a slimline pencil out of the same material to match it.


Here is an old picture of a pen that I made using a 3/4"x5" m3 metal pen blank.....





Still think that this is too expensive to work with??


What do you think that it cost me to make this out of a 3/4"x5" m3 metal pen blank??? 

It cost me only about $12.

Here are some pictures of some pens and pencils that I made using 3/4" tru-stone blanks .












What do you think it cost me for the tru-stone for each pen or pencil???


About $4 each using new (not 2nd's) 3/4" blanks, I believe That bought them from Exotic blanks.


I bet they don't remember selling them to me that cheap....






The truth is that I make two of these pens or pencils using one 3/4"x5" pen blank... 

using one blank allows me to get a perfect match for a pen and pencil set.


Anyone want to know how I make two of these pens or pencils out of one 3/4"x5" pen blank???

I am in the process of making about 100 slimline pen and pencil sets. 200 pieces, using only 100 3/4"x5" pen blanks.

Want to see how I do it?


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 27, 2013)

You bet!  Way cool pens!
Charles


----------



## flyitfast (Oct 27, 2013)

OK?  I am always open for new ideas and and cost savings.
gordon


----------



## 1080Wayne (Oct 27, 2013)

Going to give away my secrets ? Oh well .


----------



## skiprat (Oct 27, 2013)

Cutting a blank diagonally down the middle would be the first step....
I used to buy my resin blanks in the uncut 3 blank blocks and sometimes used that method to get 6  thinnish pens from it. Works fine but a pain to drill.


----------



## JohnGreco (Oct 27, 2013)

Diagonal cuts is what I was thinking, too.


----------



## 08K.80 (Oct 27, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Cutting a blank diagonally down the middle would be the first step....
> I used to buy my resin blanks in the uncut 3 blank blocks and sometimes used that method to get 6 thinnish pens from it. Works fine but a pain to drill.


 

Why not drill it first, then cut it?


----------



## wouldentu2? (Oct 27, 2013)

No I don't want to know because then I will have to add it to my already "Too long  and not enough time" list. What the heck maybe I'll forget all about it.


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 27, 2013)

I see a tutorial in the making.  Looks like a contender for the Birthday bash


----------



## gbpens (Oct 27, 2013)

Cutting on the diagonal using a 3/4" blank is an economical way of producing a matched set of slimline pen/pencil. I have used that technique with stabilized box elder burl. After allowing for the width of the saw kerf this technique yields a half inch blank which is plenty of width for a slimline pen or pencil. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gdurfey (Oct 27, 2013)

I like it as the customer doesn't know the cost of hardware.  I think slim is overlooked, but again, that is about all I do as a noob!  I have enough money in slim kits.  Thanks for the tips as many of my wood blanks end up in the dust pan.


----------



## Gregf (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok I'll bite. How do you do it?


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 30, 2013)

Using a triangular blank shouldn't be any more difficult than making a slimline from a 1/2" corian blank.


----------



## ChristyW (Sep 24, 2014)

Marker said:


> Anyone want to know how I make two of these pens or pencils out of one 3/4"x5" pen blank???
> 
> I am in the process of making about 100 slimline pen and pencil sets. 200 pieces, using only 100 3/4"x5" pen blanks.
> 
> Want to see how I do it?




I'd like to know...any luck you're going to reveal your secret?


----------



## BJohn (Sep 24, 2014)

I will watching for your answer, but I bet the diagonal cut is the answer.

And the answer to the hole issue was mentioned (drill before cutting) what are the thoughts there?


----------



## lwalper (Sep 26, 2014)

Gotta know?


----------

